# Blog With Me



## Fenrari (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't be the only furry out there that blogs. If you happen to have one via any venue... I.E. Blogger, WordPress, tumblr, etc. Link it and give a short description. If they're to your liking or you're just in the mood to, follow them and make people's days.

(I.e. I like writing about random things about my day/life, make me feel better by reading them  I'll be nice and follow back  )



http://fenrari.blogspot.com/ - SFW Just random stuff about yours truly, It'll be mostly about random stuff in my day and what not, feel free to pry into my life.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 29, 2011)

Do microblogs count?

http://twitter.com/mof18202

http://s.thornton2.com/arielmt

Far less up to date than it should be: http://thornton2.com/Journals


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 29, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Do microblogs count?
> 
> http://twitter.com/mof18202
> 
> ...



I was more thinking like full blogs, but whatever works for you.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 29, 2011)

I would link my blog, but it really makes me sad with its emptiness.

I really need to update it....


----------



## Ames (Sep 30, 2011)

Man I haven't blogged since... like high school


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 30, 2011)

I livejournal, like about half the fandom.

But I swear to god no one reads it anymore because all my friends moved to FB/TWIT


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 2, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I livejournal, like about half the fandom.
> 
> But I swear to god no one reads it anymore because all my friends moved to FB/TWIT



Livejournal like Xanga's been invaded by weaboos :/


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 2, 2011)

Hm... I've never been able to last very long in a blog, otherwise I'd start up another blog (I'm thinking about doing it anyways).

Eek, your blog tracks my location! Oh well, it's just the city. Nice song from Adventure Time by the way.


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm sincerely sorry when I say this, but what the hell is the point of blogging?


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 4, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Livejournal like Xanga's been invaded by weaboos :/



But I'm a wea...

....yep.


I've seen Clayton, Deo, and I think some other people on LJ.


----------



## Aldaron1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm trying to start up a campfire story blog----> http://thecampfiresongsong.tumblr.com/


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 11, 2011)

Blogging can be fun.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 12, 2011)

http://vspace.tumblr.com/

I post art, the occasional photo, and reblog stuff.
It's also where I follow a lot of fandom bullshit.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 14, 2011)

I recently started a Blog with the aim to help people who are going through confusion or troubles with their sexuality. It's still in the early works, aka, only has a few posts, I'm looking for a female writer to contribute actually, since it's very biased to the male perspective right now. Anyway, less babble and more linking

http://purplesky.me/


----------

